# AVR replacement advice...



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello. I sent in my Sony str-dh800 in for service with my directv protection plan. I pay $50 for them to fix anything from tv's, laptops, computers, phones, etc. I actually did a claim on my 5 year old 50in Samsung. They emailed me a day later that they would replace the unit with a new one instead of fixing the samsung. so they sent me an email with 3 options to choose from. 2 50 inchers (samsung, sony) and a 55 inch (LG). So i googled all three and chose the LG. Got the TV by UPS 2 days later. And I kept my samsung which only had 1 line going down vertically on the screen. WOW!

Well needless to say my sony AVR would not turn on. I did a claim with directv 4 days ago. They told me to mail it in to them with a prepaid label. I got an email today they will replace the unit with a new one. They emailed me 3 options. I googled them already......but i would like your opinions please?

I own 2 Onkyo AVR's. Also 2 Sony's....well now 1 sony. I have never owned a Yamaha.

I will have that AVR running a 7.2 or 5.1. It will run 2 JBL E90's, two subs, polk center, surrounds and two front highs.

Denon AVR-X3100W

Onkyo TX-NR737 

Yamaha RX-A1040BL

thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy moly......is it just me or are these replacements expensive.......whoooaaa. Im excited!!

I am leaning towards the ONKYO. But i need advice from pros?? thx.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the Denon, and Yamaha... I think Onkyo was a much better unit before they got HDMI. Once they got HDMI their reliability seemed to go down.

For ease of room calibration, and for watching movies I would pick the Denon. I like the Denon for audio too, but I think the Yamaha might have the best audio of the two. If you mainly like to listen to music the Yamaha might be a better option. I have a lower end unit and was disappointed in the YPAO setup compared to Audyssey.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i concur with that... I have heard Onkyo has some HDMI issues... maybe they are resolved but not sure. I like Yamaha from those choices.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I agree with the masses here. Stay away from the Onkyo. If I had to choose I'd go with the Yamaha over the Denon but I think you'll be pleased with either.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would go with the Denon simply for the Auddyssey. I have owned Yamaha and currently own Onkyo. The Yamaha was great and built like a tank but IMO Auddyssey is superior to YPAO. While I have yet to experience the dreaded HDMI failure it would scare me away if I were shopping for an AVR.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

The Onkyo doesn't have full preouts while the Denon and Yamaha do. That would make the Onkyo a no go in my book.
With certain iterations, YPAO results can be confusing or less than expected. If you're into tweaking and adjusting, working with YPAO may be for you.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Went with the Yamaha. Thx to the FEW who gave me advice.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Legendary70 said:


> Went with the Yamaha. Thx to the FEW who gave me advice.


 Insight as to what were the deciding factors in choosing the Yamaha? Just curious?


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well my own research of different websites.....i went to around 6-7 sites and all gave it at the least 4.5 out of 5 and gave their own explanations why.

Other forums also gave it high remarks. 

Very durable, reliable and great sound....the android app a major plus!

Many mentioned some problems with the Onkyo HDMI's failing in the future.

Denon I personally did not like when I read articles on it.

I have owned Sony and Onkyo AVR's. I have a Sony dh800 (which is the one i sent in through directv and are the ones sending me this Yamaha), Sony STR DN840 (currently in the gameroom and will be replaced by the Yamaha), Onkyo HTR590 (currently in living room and will be replaced by the Sony dn840) and an Onkyo HTR540 (currently in the garage and will be replaced by...u guessed it....the htr590).

I have never owned a yamaha. BUT I always here that yamaha is the best in AVR's.....now I will be the judge of that....i am excited to be getting this AVR as a replacement for my sony.....THX Directv!!!! lol


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You certainly shouldn't have to worry about reliability as they really are built like tanks! Let us know what you think after it's all setup and congrats on the new toy.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I've had 3-4 Yammies and none have failed on me. I'm reading stickies on forums about Onkyo extending warranties of AVRs due to a design or manufacturing fault with IIRC the HDMI board. Avoid, avoid, avoid.

I updated to the RX-V775 with various network features last fall, and am madly in love with the AV Controller app. It gives more controls, visuals, etc., if you are playing via USB, or Pandora, or Airplay. Truly a great app. Your model may also have teh web control ... when you're on that URL with a browser, append /setup/ to the URL and get ready for a shock.  


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice. I should get it by Friday. thx.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> Nice. I should get it by Friday. thx.


 don't forget the pics,or we might not believe you. lol!
Congrats


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

oh yeah!!! Ill post pics and I might even create one of those funny unboxing you tube videos?


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

Do it...Do it...

Congrats on the Yamaha. Totally jealous.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

:wave:

:4stars:

:hail:


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Legendary70 said:


> Nice. I should get it by Friday. thx.


:spend::nerd:::yay2::jiggy::yes:


onder: Depending upon what mobile devices you have -- Android tablet, iPad [Mini][1] -- download the manual and keep it on the device. I find looking things up way, way easier on a handheld than paper or computer. Particularly handy for reference when jousting with the rear panel connections. 

[1] I use my iPad Mini Retina most. How to: Save from Yamaha site. Copy/move the PDF manual to my Google Drive account. Then, open in Drive app on iOS, then use the _share|Open With _command to import into iBooks (you could use Adobe Reader, I just find iBooks better). Voila. Always dere when you needs it. 

Android, just keep in Drive and then mark "keep on device" in the Drive app on Android.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

nice. thx


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey man, I too am a new Yamaha AVR owner (3040) and have engulfed myself with the manual and have been in regular contact with their customer support. If there is anything I can do to help feel free to send me a message. Have fun!!


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds good chris. Nice to see fellow TEXANS!!

I will probably hit you up.....


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> Sounds good chris. Nice to see fellow TEXANS!! I will probably hit you up.....


 I'm in McKinney. You?


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Brownsville, TX

I will be getting the AVR sometime on monday or tuesday. Ill repost.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> oh yeah!!! Ill post pics and I might even create one of those funny unboxing you tube videos?


 hahaha! Yes. That would be great!


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

I got the camera ready....lol


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

UPDATE!!

Here we go. It should be on my dining room table by the time I get home from work tomorrow....OH Yeah!

Scheduled For Early Delivery On:
Thursday, 04/23/2015, By End of Day
Originally Scheduled For Delivery On:
Friday, 04/24/2015, By End of Day
Last Location:
Arrived - San Antonio, TX, United States, Wednesday, 04/22/2015

San Antonio, TX, United States 04/22/2015 9:04 P.M. Arrival Scan 
Dallas, TX, United States 04/22/2015 4:18 P.M. Departure Scan 
Dallas, TX, United States 04/21/2015 9:45 P.M. Arrival Scan 
Buffalo, NY, United States 04/18/2015 12:31 A.M. Departure Scan 
Buffalo, NY, United States 04/17/2015 8:13 P.M. Origin Scan 
United States 04/17/2015 5:49 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh yeah. Got it. Finally. Here is the link to the youtube unboxing vid......lol

https://youtu.be/3Pdi9osKqSQ

:innocent:


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> Oh yeah. Got it. Finally. Here is the link to the youtube unboxing vid......lol


Gracias Rudy! Thanks for taking the time to shoot the vid. That is one nice looking AVR.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx hills!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey man! Nice job. I didn't think you'd do it. Could of used more dancing though...


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I know its early but what do you think of the Sabre dacs in the Yamaha so far? Any comparisons to the dacs in the Sony?


----------

